# The Incredible Neighbourhoods of Hamilton



## flar

*Dundas

Dundas is an historic town on the west side of Hamilton. It is actually older than Hamilton, but has merged with Hamilton and is now considered a suburb. Dundas has a vibrant downtown with specialty shops and upscale shopping as well as many beautiful homes and gardens. I currently live in Dundas, these are from last spring, in anticipation of this spring 











The Dundas Valley







































































































































Hamilton's skyline in the distance


























































































Webster's Falls, one of many waterfalls around Dundas
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures once again. The area looks great with the lush green lawns and bright tulips.

So Dundas used to be a separate town, then was annexed by Hamilton. It is now a neighborhood of Hamilton. Is this correct?


----------



## canucker16

looks gorgeous. is it a fairly expensive area of hamilton?


----------



## isaidso

flar said:


> ^^Hamilton's CMA passed Winnipeg in 2005, but it'll be a long time before it reaches a million. The current population estimate is 720,000. Still, Hamilton probably has the best chance to become Canada's next city of a million.


In 2006, the CMA of Hamilton (692.911) was slightly smaller than the CMA of Winnipeg (694,668). As of 2008, the CMA of Hamilton should now be larger since it was growing more rapidly than Winnipeg. 

Hamilton's population up tick has been gaining momentum for years. If the city moves beyond the 5% in 5 years growth over the last census and moves closer to the 10% in 5 year growth of Toronto or Kitchener, it would only take 4 census periods, 2026, for Hamilton to reach the 1,000,000 mark. 

This seems likely to happen as Toronto becomes more and more expensive. People are looking for quality urban alternatives. Hamilton is uniquely positioned to benefit.


----------



## flar

xzmattzx: Dundas, along with the rest of the former Region of Wentworth, was amalgamated with Hamilton in 2001. Dundas is more like a community within Hamilton, it has a small town feel and its own identity.

canucker16: Dundas real estate is more expensive than Hamilton's. Dundas isn't necessarily expensive, but it is one of the more desirable places in the Hamilton area. 

isaidso: The population figure I've quoted is the 2007 population estimate based on the 2001 census, the figure you've quoted is the raw 2006 census number, which only counts those who filled out a census form. Later this year Statistics Canada will release population estimates from the 2006 census that adjust for nonresponse (the "undercount"). It will be interesting to see how close the population estimates based on the 2006 census are to those based on the 2001 census. In reality both Hamilton's and Winnipeg's CMAs passed the 700,000 mark some time ago.


----------



## flar

Here are some pictures of a movie being filmed in Dundas. There is something being filmed here almost all the time.


----------



## flar

*Some street scenes from the Hammer*


----------



## Dan98

Amazing shots. Thank you


----------



## flar

Some Hamilton streetscapes:


----------



## flar

weird residential in west hamilton:


----------



## thecarlost

I heart West Hamilton since it was my home for a couple of years. Newton St. , King st. West, the TCBY, the Second Cup, the Shoppers Drug Mart, the raccoons...

loving this thread.


----------



## flar

thecarlost said:


> I heart West Hamilton since it was my home for a couple of years. Newton St. , King st. West, the TCBY, the Second Cup, the Shoppers Drug Mart, the raccoons...
> 
> loving this thread.


Westdale will be next then, should bring back memories for any McMaster University and Columbia College alumni.


----------



## flar

Winter is long gone, but as a final farewell, here are a couple frozen waterfalls in the Dundas area:









Some ice climbers:









In all, there are around 80 waterfalls in Hamilton. 

Westdale is coming, there are already too many pictures on this page though...


----------



## canucker16

new neighbourhood!


----------



## canucker16

those waterfalls are nuts! i had no clue waterfalls could freeze!


----------



## flar

^^it only happens when we have a prolonged cold snap, most of the winter they still flow.


----------



## Steeltown

When the weather warms up these waterfalls really go into overdrive with the amount of water pouring out. It's really nice.


----------



## Pocholo

Wonderful, I like the old town feel. The waterfall photo is really cool!


----------



## xzmattzx

I like the waterfall pictures. Now it's time to get to the next page.


----------



## flar

The waterfalls were really gushing a few weeks ago when all that snow was still melting, I wish I had had time to get some pictures.


----------



## flar

*Westdale*
Begun in the 1920's, the Hamilton neighbourhood of Westdale was one of the first master planned communities in Canada.
It was intended to be a self sufficient community, and remains so today, with banks, grocery store, schools, library,
theatre and shopping all located at the centre of the neighbourhood in the quaint shopping district of Westdale Village.
The unique street layout ensures a walkable, aesthetically pleasing community, and public transit service is
excellent. In keeping with urban trends of the era, home ownership was governed by covenants which ensured the
neighbourhood's character was distinctly white, Anglo-Saxon, and Protestant. Although Westdale remains
predominantly upper-middle class, today it is considerably more diversified, including a large Jewish community and
many university students. The continued vibrancy of Westdale Village and success of the residential community is
a testament to its standing as one of the best planned suburbs of its era. 

The tour begins in Westdale Village and then moves on to look at some of Westdale's wonderful English inspired 
tudor revival residential architecture.

*The street layout:*


























































































































































































































































































*Westdale Collegiate*​


----------



## xzmattzx

Westdale looks like a great neighborhood. The location of the neighborhood near the Botanical Gardens must make it even nicer. Is it easy to get from the neighborhood to the gardens?

I noticed that a couple of the street signs have the neighborhood nameon them. I made a thread about that in the Ontario section, since several Ontario cities seem to do this.

The houses in Westdale look a lot like houses that can be found in Westover Hills, a neighborhood just outside of the Wilmington city limits down here. Westover Hills was developed in the late 1920s and into 1930, so the English houses must have been the style at the time.


----------



## princeofseoul

wow you take really nice pictures..


----------



## flar

^^thanks



xzmattzx said:


> Westdale looks like a great neighborhood. The location of the neighborhood near the Botanical Gardens must make it even nicer. Is it easy to get from the neighborhood to the gardens?
> 
> I noticed that a couple of the street signs have the neighborhood nameon them. I made a thread about that in the Ontario section, since several Ontario cities seem to do this.
> 
> The houses in Westdale look a lot like houses that can be found in Westover Hills, a neighborhood just outside of the Wilmington city limits down here. Westover Hills was developed in the late 1920s and into 1930, so the English houses must have been the style at the time.



Westdale is pretty far from the RBG's main gardens, but there are a lot of trails around Cootes Paradise (it's a marshy area) so you could walk from the botanical gardens if you wanted. The area around Cootes Paradise is like a conservation area managed by the Royal Botanical Gardens. The other parks around Westdale are nice too, and all are connected by paths and trails. Oak Knoll park has an aviary and a lawn bowling club. Princess Point is really popular for hiking, biking and rollerblading, the paths connect to the Dundurn Castle and Bayfront area.

Tudor revival houses were really popular in North America for upper middle class suburbs in the 20's and 30's. Westdale is a streetcar suburb. Unlike some other streetcar suburbs in Hamilton, the commercial area is still vibrant.


----------



## Taller Better

I really need to jump on a Go Bus on one of my days off, and head over to Hamilton. Been a year or two since I was there. I don't think they will let me take my bike on Go Bus though...


----------



## Steeltown

I love Westdale. 









Before My Dog Joe this used to be the Cereal House, it was my favourite place to hang out during lunch time. I love cereal.


----------



## Steeltown

By the way if you go inside My Dog Joe, there is actually a dog named Joe inside. That's the owners dog lol. You can see the water dish by the bench by the front door.


----------



## thecarlost

Steeltown said:


> I love Westdale.


Ditto.

Among Hamilton neighborhoods this is definately the most vibrant, quiet at the same time, hard to explain i just like it. Not the same feeling for Hess Village, good pubs there, though.


----------



## flar

Steeltown said:


> I love Westdale.
> Before My Dog Joe this used to be the Cereal House, it was my favourite place to hang out during lunch time. I love cereal.


I always thought about going to Cereal House, but never did. Interesting idea to serve a menu of cereal. Do you ever go to the place in Westdale that only sells cupcakes (I didn't include a photo of it, I think it's called Cupcakes)? They're really good.


----------



## Steeltown

No, I haven't checked out the Cupcake place, that's the latest trend. Where is the Cupcake place near? I'll definitely check it out for lunch one day, nice to walk down King during Spring.


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> I really need to jump on a Go Bus on one of my days off, and head over to Hamilton. Been a year or two since I was there. I don't think they will let me take my bike on Go Bus though...


What about just walking around for a day, though? I did that up in Toronto last April. I parked at around 10, went to the CN Tower until 11:30, then wandered around to my content until about 6, when I went to the Flyers game that night. I had lunch in the St. Lawrence Market and dinner at a pizza place in the Financial District. In between, I walked up to the Maple Leaf Gardens, then over to Queen's Park, then to Dundas Square, then down Bond Street, then through the Eaton Centre (and even stopping to browse through a bookstore and buy a book), then to Nathan Phillips Square, and lastly through the Financial District. If you set aside an afternoon, you could definitely cover a lot of ground on foot.


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, I've done that a few times in Hamilton, and really enjoyed it. I am just so hopelessly addicted to the ease and convenience of my bicycle. With my bike I could ride out to the wonderful Dundurn Castle, which is my favourite residential building in Canada!!


----------



## Steeltown

You can't slide your bike inside the GO bus storage space? I think Metrolinx is trying to get bike racks for GO bus in the future.


----------



## isaidso

There really should be a GO train to Hamilton, not a bus. I was shocked when I found out there wasn't one. A city of over 700,000 60 kilometres away from Toronto, and no GO train access between the two. That is just stunning. Can you imagine what a boost to Hamilton that would be and no one seems to be insisting on it.


----------



## flar

There is actually a GO train service, it's just a very poor service. It's slow and infrequent. I see what you mean though, it only goes_ from_ Toronto _to_ Hamilton on weekday evenings. The GO QEW Express bus service nonstop from Hamilton GO Centre to Union Station in Toronto is a much better service, quicker and and with frequencies between 10-30 minutes.


----------



## Taller Better

Steeltown said:


> You can't slide your bike inside the GO bus storage space? I think Metrolinx is trying to get bike racks for GO bus in the future.


I'll look into that.... the Coach services like Coach Canada (to Montreal) make such a big deal out of it. You have to take off the handlebars and the pedals, etc.. and put it in a cardboard box. Sheesh... easier just to rent a bike when I get to Montreal).


----------



## flar

Looks like you're out of luck if you want to bring a bike to Hamilton from Toronto for the day. Ludicrous.



GO Tranist website said:


> Bicycles
> 
> When can I take a bicycle onto a GO Train or GO Bus?
> 
> You may take a bicycle on any GO Train on a Saturday, Sunday, or statutory holiday. On weekdays, due to rush-hour crowding, you may not take them on trains scheduled to arrive at Union Station between 6:30 and 9:30 a.m. or depart from Union Station between 3:30 and 6:30 p.m. Bicycles are also prohibited inside Union during those times. To see if your station has a bicycle rack, visit Stations and Stops.
> 
> Bicycles are not allowed on wheelchair-accessible train cars or on GO Buses (on the buses, a folding bicycle in a proper carrying case can be put in the underfloor luggage compartment if the bus has one).


@SteelTown: I think the cupcake place is beside Walker's Chocolates near King and Sterling.


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> Yes, I've done that a few times in Hamilton, and really enjoyed it. I am just so hopelessly addicted to the ease and convenience of my bicycle. With my bike I could ride out to the wonderful Dundurn Castle, which is my favourite residential building in Canada!!


What's Dundurn Castle?


----------



## flar

Dundurn Castle was the home of Sir Allan MacNab, who was a lawyer, Canadian political leader and war hero. I've just never got around to photographing the neighbourhood with Dundurn Castle. I've been waiting for spring to do it, the leaves on the trees are just coming out now.

All I have is this old, subpar photo of it, the grounds around the house are nice and the building is very detailed and elegant inside and out.


----------



## xzmattzx

Reminds me of the Nemours Mansion near Wilmington.

I'd like to see the neighborhood surrounding this mansion sometime. It doesn't have to be soon or anything.


----------



## flar

*Ancaster is the wealthiest area in Hamilton, and one of the wealthiest communities in Canada.
Its location on the Niagara Escarpment west of Hamilton provides a beautiful setting for many
luxurious homes and the quaint stone village at its core. Ancaster is also home to the Hamilton
Golf and Country Club, which hosted the PGA's Canadian Open last year. I've tried to photograph
some of the nicer residential areas, but as you can imagine, access is restricted to many of the
most impressive properties, which are behind gates and down private laneways.












The tour begins in Ancaster's historic core:*


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice area. I'm not ready for Fall pictures, but oh well. That first picture of the waterfall is really great.


----------



## thecarlost

Nice set! ...as we are already used to see thanks to flar.


----------



## flar

We might never make it to the next page, so I'll post the next tour here. 

I finally had a chance for some new pictures...


----------



## flar

*The North End*
one of Hamilton's oldest and most colourful neighbourhoods


----------



## xzmattzx

I was actually going to bump this thread last week, but I was at work and could afford to spend too much time searching for the thread in here (as opposing to actually working), so I never got around to it.

The North End is nice. Most places near water are nice to me, though.


----------



## flar

Thanks xzmattzx.


----------



## flar

I have quite a few more neighbourhoods ready to go for those who would like to see them:
The Delta, St. Clair, Concession, Ottawa, Barton, Kenilworth, Burlington, West Mountain, the Bayfront. Some others coming later this summer: Strathcona, Stoney Creek, Waterdown, Upper James, East Hamilton, Hamilton Beach.


----------



## madridhere

Very interesting. SOme of the images look like a fairy tale.


----------



## Taller Better

I enjoyed both those tours! The North end has some interesting architecture, and Ancaster is quaint and beautiful


----------



## Jaborandi

It's been decades since I was last in the north end. I have memories, which I would rather forget, of a very very run down Barton Street. I've never explored the north end. After another of your excellent tours, I will make a point of doing so the next time I am in Hamilton. Thanks for showing me how many gems are hidden away there.


----------



## xzmattzx

Looking forward to the next place.


----------



## flar

Next tour will be some photos of the Bayfront I took a couple weeks ago.


----------



## xzmattzx

I saw them, but I'm looking forward to it anyway. Can you provide a map like you have been doing and show where are these natural areas that you photographed can be found?

Also, can you take pictures of the lakefront in Hamilton before Summer is over? Does the lakefront area even have a formal neighborhood name? Are there many people living near the beach, with the QEW there and all?


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> I saw them, but I'm looking forward to it anyway. Can you provide a map like you have been doing and show where are these natural areas that you photographed can be found?
> 
> Also, can you take pictures of the lakefront in Hamilton before Summer is over? Does the lakefront area even have a formal neighborhood name? Are there many people living near the beach, with the QEW there and all?


I'm determined to get photos of the beach this summer (always so busy!). There is an old neighbourhood on the land bridge under the skyway, officially called "Hamilton Beach" but usually referred to as "the Beach" or the "the Beach Community." Aside from the residential area, there is a public beach and a promenade with some restaurants, and "Confederation Park." It has a water park with water slides and all that, go karts, mini golf and other fun stuff.


----------



## Steeltown

The North End has really changed dramatically over the last few years, a lot got cleaned up and improved since the opening of Bayfront Park.

"Some others coming later this summer: Strathcona, Stoney Creek, Waterdown, Upper James, East Hamilton, Hamilton Beach."

You're gonna do Upper James? Whoa lol. I'm really looking forward to Hamilton Beach tour! Stoney Creek, you mean the downtown area right?


----------



## xzmattzx

Is there a map online of Hamilton's neighborhoods anywhere?


----------



## Steeltown

Here you go.....

http://map.hamilton.ca/Static/PDFs/General Interest maps/Overall City/NeighbourhoodBoundaries.pdf


----------



## flar

Steeltown said:


> You're gonna do Upper James? Whoa lol. I'm really looking forward to Hamilton Beach tour! Stoney Creek, you mean the downtown area right?


Not really Upper James (too generic) but the northern part of Upper James and the residential areas nearby. Those neighbourhoods seem to be around 80 years old and there might be enough interesting stuff there for a tour. 

We need to get some hot weather (90+ degrees) for the Beach tour to be any good. Sort of a crappy summer so far. Too much rain and not hot enough.

For Stoney Creek I'll focus on "Old Town" (that's what they call their downtown). Stoney Creek is actually older than Hamilton, as are nearly all of Hamilton's "suburbs" (like Dundas, Ancaster, and Waterdown)


----------



## xzmattzx

Bump to the next page and tour.

I leave tomorrow morning for Canada. It doesn't look like I'll be a part of any Hamilton forum meet, but if I have time, I'm going to stop in the city and take at least a few pictures.

If you're fast enough, I might see one more phototour before I leave. "One for the road", as they say...



Steeltown said:


> Here you go.....
> 
> http://map.hamilton.ca/Static/PDFs/General Interest maps/Overall City/NeighbourhoodBoundaries.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## flar

*The Delta*










The Delta is an old streetcar neighbourhood in east-central Hamilton where normally parallel Main and King cross.


----------



## Taller Better

My favourite signs:
_"Chronic Enlightment" _
and
_"Big Portions Good Eats"_ (which probably went under handing out huge plates of delicious food!


----------



## xzmattzx

The Delta looks pretty nice. Do a lot of neighborhoods on the east side of Hamilton look kind of like this?

It's interesting how the grid pattern is kept by this streetcar neighborhood. Most streetcar neighborhoods and streetcar suburbs digress from grid patterns a little bit. (Isn't Westdale a streetcar suburb? That would be a good example of not using a strict grid pattern.)

Is there a particular reason why King Street bends around like that? Was it an old Indian trail or something?


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> The Delta looks pretty nice. Do a lot of neighborhoods on the east side of Hamilton look kind of like this?
> 
> It's interesting how the grid pattern is kept by this streetcar neighborhood. Most streetcar neighborhoods and streetcar suburbs digress from grid patterns a little bit. (Isn't Westdale a streetcar suburb? That would be a good example of not using a strict grid pattern.)
> 
> Is there a particular reason why King Street bends around like that? Was it an old Indian trail or something?


I don't know East Hamilton well, there are some nice neighbourhoods and some that aren't all that impressive (in terms of architecture and urban fabric). I like the style of houses in The Delta, but newer styles start to emerge as you go east. All of East Hamilton is on a dense road grid, the main commercial streets are Ottawa, Kenilworth, Parkdale running N-S and Barton, Main/Queenston and King running E-W. Once you get out to Parkdale and beyond, the neighbourhoods probably date to the 1940s and 50s and some 60s. I will show Ottawa St, it was considered East Hamilton's "downtown" and seems to date around the 1910s-1920s, now it's the textile district. Kenilworth and Parkdale are both quite rundown with many empty storefronts (especially Kenilworth). 


To answer your other questions: Westdale is a streetcar suburb too, and a planned community to boot. I don't know for sure, but I'd bet King St was an old Indian trail. It's definitely old and was there before the area was built up, which is why it winds all over.


----------



## Steeltown

King, Main and Mohawk road were all old Indian trails.


----------



## flar

*Dundurn Castle (1832)
This 72 room, 18,000 sqare foot regency villa was built for Sir Allan Napier MacNab and is one of Hamilton's best known
attractions. MacNab was a successful businessman, lawyer, politician and war hero who played an important role in 
pre-Confederation Canadian history. Today, Dundurn Castle is a National Historic Site and is open to the public for
tours. *


----------



## xzmattzx

Dundurn Castle is amazing. Your interior pictures are great.


----------



## flar

*The Incredible Neighbourhoods of Hamilton Index*
(links to each tour so far)

*Durand

Gibson/Landsdale

Locke South and Kirkendall

Dundas

Westdale

Photo Essay: Twilight of the Industrial Age

Corktown

Stinson

Whitehern

Jamesville

Photo Essay: Heavy Industry

Hess Village

Ancaster

The North End

The Bayfront

The Delta

Dundurn Castle*


----------



## flar

I've made an index so the thread is easier to navigate. Patience is required as some pages have a lot of pictures so it may take a minute for the correct tour to show up.

I still have at least twelve more tours ready to go! Next one will be Strathcona.


----------



## xzmattzx

Is it just me, or are there a lot of "___dale" neighborhoods in Hamilton and other Ontario cities? Is there any reason why the "dale" suffix was used so much?


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> Is it just me, or are there a lot of "___dale" neighborhoods in Hamilton and other Ontario cities? Is there any reason why the "dale" suffix was used so much?


Must be a British thing. I wonder if a city exists that doesn't have a Rosedale? Even the town of 12,000 that I grew up in had a Rosedale, although everyone called it VLA (short for Veteran's Land Act).


----------



## flar

Next tour will be Strathcona...


----------



## Taller Better

I love Dundurn.. it is my favourite house in Canada. A little note- it was built as "Dundurn".. the slightly exaggerative "Castle" was added much much later when
the house became open to the public.
There are a lot of "dales" in Ontario, and it is definitely from the British.




flar said:


> I've made an index so the thread is easier to navigate. Patience is required as some pages have a lot of pictures so it may take a minute for the correct tour to show up.
> 
> I still have at least twelve more tours ready to go! Next one will be Strathcona.


That is one spiffy index. Well done, lad! 
I discovered a way to prevent my pages from getting too many photographs... every page flips after 20 entries, so if you split the entries up it avoids those long to download pages.


----------



## xzmattzx

Flar, out of curiosity, if you had to pick a few neighborhoods as your favorites, and a few as your least favorites, what would they be?


----------



## flar

Taller said:


> That is one spiffy index. Well done, lad!
> I discovered a way to prevent my pages from getting too many photographs... every page flips after 20 entries, so if you split the entries up it avoids those long to download pages.


Good idea, I'll have to start doing that.


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> Flar, out of curiosity, if you had to pick a few neighborhoods as your favorites, and a few as your least favorites, what would they be?


Which ones I like the most is a tough question...I like most of the neighbourhoods I photograph. Obviously Durand has some spectacular homes. I guess I like places like James North, Kirkendall or Westdale a little more because they are very walkable and have charming older homes and nice commercial streets too. Dundas is more of a community than a neighbourhood, but it's where I currently live and I really like it. Dundas is probably one of the nicest towns in Ontario (beautiful healthy downtown and amazing old homes) but all the better because it's right within Hamilton.

The neighbourhoods that I don't photograph are the ones I like the least, they're generally newer neighbourhoods and I don't care much for suburban areas, which aren't really neighbourhoods in the same sense that the ones pictured here are. I even like the gritty old neighbourhoods, they have a lot of character and community and remind me of my working class background. In contrast, I find places like Ancaster and Burlington to be too uptight, sterile and phony (just my opinion, they might be great places for others).


----------



## flar

Site of the first Tim Horton's on Ottawa St. It looks a lot like the other 3000


----------



## thecarlost

Never did timbits in there. Used to study for hours in the one located on King St., Westdale, named by me and some study companions as Room 00.


----------



## Taller Better

Some of my family settled around Dundas when they immigrated around 1870. Guelph, too...


----------



## flar

Dundas seems to have a lot of people of English background, a lot of loyalists I think.


----------



## flar

*I've shown a lot of Hamilton neighbourhoods, but I rarely venture onto "the mountain"
(as it is known to Hamiltonians). Concession Street is Hamilton Mountain's oldest
commercial district. The Concession Street area features many eclectic shops, Henderson
Hospital and a major cancer centre, as well as some nice homes and condos overlooking
the mountain brow. The Concession Street area was once known as "Little Africa" as it was
a major destination for former slaves who arrived here on the underground railroad. Many
of them later returned to the United States while others scattered around the Hamilton area
and southern Ontario.

I've also thrown in the odd obligatory view of the lower city.*


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

These pictures were taken last October 30th. I'll try to get up to Concession St. sometime this week for updates. Henderson Hospital is undergoing a huge expansion and I want to get updated pictures of the condo that was under construction when I took these photos.


----------



## archy_

Don't tell me this is a bookstore: :nuts:


----------



## thecarlost

Those retailers brought me the Upper Wentworth route inmediately. But i can't remember if there was a Dairy Queen at Concession.

It was before i remembered it was called instead, Dairy Treats, a quite humble looking shop.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I don't think I've seen any of these pictures before.

I'm guessing that there is a good view from Viewpoint Avenue?


----------



## Jaborandi

flar

After seeing your post on the Stinson neighbourhood, I took the GO bus down the QEW to Hamilton and had a look for myself. What a thoroughly enjoyable walk on a beautifil autumn day. So many lovely treed streets untouched by monster McMansions incursions. The best of course was the Good Shepherd building above. I finished off a perfect day with another first for myself - lunch at the Pagoda Chop Suey House. I have been curious about that mysterious 2nd floor establishment ever since I was a kid. The food was great!

Thanks!


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures. I don't think I've seen any of these pictures before.
> 
> I'm guessing that there is a good view from Viewpoint Avenue?


Great views from almost everywhere along the escarpment. If you make it to Hamilton again, go to Sam Lawrence Park. It overlooks the centre of the city and on a clear day you can see much of Hamilton and the GTA.


----------



## flar

Jaborandi said:


> After seeing your post on the Stinson neighbourhood, I took the GO bus down the QEW to Hamilton and had a look for myself. What a thoroughly enjoyable walk on a beautifil autumn day. So many lovely treed streets untouched by monster McMansions incursions. The best of course was the Good Shepherd building above. I finished off a perfect day with another first for myself - lunch at the Pagoda Chop Suey House. I have been curious about that mysterious 2nd floor establishment ever since I was a kid. The food was great!
> 
> Thanks!


I love the design of the Stinson neighbourhood, and especially the way that large stone house is situated at the end of East St. They really knew how to make great streetscapes in Victorian times. Hopefully you got a look at Stinson School too. You probably also saw an entire block or two of boxy 1960s apartment buildings. There was apparently a great Romanesque structure there to complement the Stinson School at one time. I think it may have been a high school or YMCA but it's long gone. 

I believe Stinson is one of the fastest gentrifying neighbourhoods in Hamilton. Tons of renos in the last few years. I also think Stinson is the most Toronto-like neighbourhood in Hamilton, with its many narrow, steep gabled 2.5 story semi-detached Victorians. Other neighbourhoods have a more distinctly Hamilton vernacular.


----------



## Jaborandi

flar said:


> I love the design of the Stinson neighbourhood, and especially the way that large stone house is situated at the end of East St. They really knew how to make great streetscapes in Victorian times. Hopefully you got a look at Stinson School too. You probably also saw an entire block or two of boxy 1960s apartment buildings. There was apparently a great Romanesque structure there to complement the Stinson School at one time. I think it may have been a high school or YMCA but it's long gone.
> 
> I believe Stinson is one of the fastest gentrifying neighbourhoods in Hamilton. Tons of renos in the last few years. I also think Stinson is the most Toronto-like neighbourhood in Hamilton, with its many narrow, steep gabled 2.5 story semi-detached Victorians. Other neighbourhoods have a more distinctly Hamilton vernacular.












I did indeed see the Stinson School. I was quite intrigued by the horizontal bar of stone connecting what look like pillars either side of the roof point. What is the future of the building? There was a sign indicating it's closure. It's quite a massive complex when you see the other structure behind it. Both have a wonderful slate roof. They would make for an amazing loft conversion. I agree about the similarity of the neighbourhood to Toronto but on the other hand, it has a distinctively Hamilton feel about it, especially the brick. I've mentioned before about the incredible orangeness of Hamilton brick and how enlivens its host. I was also struck by the number of low rise apartment buildings in the area - a lot. I intend to continue to visit Hamilton and explore more of the areas which you have shown on your excellent tour of a remarkable city. Thanks


----------



## xzmattzx

flar said:


> Great views from almost everywhere along the escarpment. If you make it to Hamilton again, go to Sam Lawrence Park. It overlooks the centre of the city and on a clear day you can see much of Hamilton and the GTA.


Next Summer, I plan on exploring Hamilton extensively. I will definitely catch the views from the Escarpment while I'm there.


----------



## flar

Jaborandi said:


> I did indeed see the Stinson School. I was quite intrigued by the horizontal bar of stone connecting what look like pillars either side of the roof point. What is the future of the building? There was a sign indicating it's closure. It's quite a massive complex when you see the other structure behind it. Both have a wonderful slate roof. They would make for an amazing loft conversion. I agree about the similarity of the neighbourhood to Toronto but on the other hand, it has a distinctively Hamilton feel about it, especially the brick. I've mentioned before about the incredible orangeness of Hamilton brick and how enlivens its host. I was also struck by the number of low rise apartment buildings in the area - a lot. I intend to continue to visit Hamilton and explore more of the areas which you have shown on your excellent tour of a remarkable city. Thanks


I don't know what the future of Stinson School is. It is closing, or might have closed for this school year. The school board's usual course of action is to demolish and subdivide the lot for housing. In fact, rezoning to residential happens automatically through a sneaky law that was passed a few years ago. So the school board was set to tear it down, but luckily enough people care about the building that it has received a heritage designation (I think it is the last Romanesque public building left in Hamilton). Demolition has been staved off for now, but its future is still uncertain because many heritage buildings in Hamilton ultimately suffer demolition by neglect. 

But I agree, it would make some killer lofts.


----------



## Xusein

Cool pictures, cool thread! I have to say that Hamilton looks a LOT like Buffalo, but with bricks instead of wood.


----------



## eastadl

what beautiful photos. I like your city very much. Apart from the last set, it looks very lush green


----------



## Jaborandi

The Barton Street set was a real challenge. I had to keep popping out for a breath of fresh air. There is such an air of hopelessness to much of Barton Street. Quite depressing actually. Thanks for showing an area which I know I will never visit unless forced to.


----------



## isaidso

Reminds me of a scene from some mafia movie set in New Jersey. What's with Hamilton and big flashy 1970's Lincoln Town Cars or Cadillac de Ville's? I've never seen so many pimped out 70's cars anywhere else. It's classic Hamilton. Every cliche magnified, but in a time warp.

I'm definitely going to try and make it back there before fall ends.


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> Reminds me of a seen from some mafia movie set in New Jersey. What's with Hamilton and big flashy 1970's Lincoln Town Cars or Cadillac de Ville's? I've never seen so many pimped out 70's cars anywhere else. It's classic Hamilton. Even cliche magnified and in a time warp.


Perhaps Hamilton will become the new Havana.


----------



## flar

I see tons of older cars in Hamilton, here are a few where I had my camera with me:


----------



## isaidso

That's fabulous. It's almost surreal.

Anyone watch Goodfellas, or Casino? I almost expect to find Joe Pesci dead in the trunk from multiple stab wounds and a plastic bag over his head.


----------



## flar

isaidso said:


> That's fabulous. It's almost surreal.
> 
> Anyone watch Goodfellas, or Casino? I almost expect to find Joe Pesci dead in the trunk from multiple stab wounds and a plastic bag over his head.


:lol:

There are a lot of people in Hamilton who haven't changed their style since the 60s or 70s either. This actually makes for a good segue to the next photo set, some mid century modernism. Hamilton is full of that too, much of it with the original decor inside.


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## Taller Better

You've captured a wonderful slice of our 50's and 60's heritage, and I do hope these buildings are not all bulldozed to make way for new-and-improved ones.


----------



## isaidso

I know! Many people look at this stuff and think it's ugly or unpleasant. I hope it all gets saved, spruced up, and looked at in a positive light. Large parts of Hamilton are a 'living museum' and a priceless concentration of Canadiana. 

I even hope they save those cars, refurbish them, and Hamilton becomes known as a city to go to for 1970's car lovers. Hamilton needs to realize what a huge opportunity this is. Because Hamilton suffered the fate of many rust belt cities and declined or stagnated, so much of it still remains intact. It looks much the same as it did 40 years ago.

The difference here is that Hamilton is prospering and growing again. There's a danger that it will be lost as new developments start to occur. Some of these buildings and features are as cool as you might find in South Beach, Florida. That building car port is awesome! So, are these:

































This stuff just needs a face lift and some money invested; not a wrecking ball.


----------



## Jaborandi

isaidso said:


> I even hope they save those cars, refurbish them, and Hamilton becomes known as a city to go to for 1970's car lovers. Hamilton needs to realize what a huge opportunity this is. Because Hamilton suffered the fate of many rust belt cities and declined or stagnated, so much of it still remains intact. It looks much the same as it did 40 years ago.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I agree isaidso, but unfortunately successive Hamilton governments have been unable to grasp this unique heritage aspect of Hamilton and instead have embraced the "let's have more parking lots and strip malls on major streets" philosophy. But that aside, the side streets are a treasure trove of architectural styles that hint at what Hamilton once was.


----------



## flar

Like Jaborandi, I don't count on anything being preserved in Hamilton. The government and much of the citizenry of Hamilton are completely oblivious about the value of Hamilton's architecture and built form. 

Case in point: Hamilton City Hall, built 1957, currently under renovation. Hamilton's City Hall is recognized as one of Canada's finest examples of the International Style and has a heritage designation. It's been fenced off for three years while various renovation plans have stopped and started. Demolition was on the table as late as this past spring, even after renovations had started. Now city council is recommending replacing City Hall's marble cladding with _preformed concrete_ in order to save a measly $4-5 million. This is just one example of the spectacular incompetence of Hamilton's city government.


----------



## isaidso

What can normal citizens like us do? People always seem to 'pass the buck'. We seem to care, so perhaps, we should be the ones to do something about it. Interested?


----------



## Jaborandi

I can't help but think that if the politicians and general population of Hamilton were to see flar's Incredible Neighbourhoods of Hamilton thread and read the responses from those outside the city, they might not only gain knowledge of their architectural heritage but also take greater pride and appreciation in it. Hamiltonian's are known for the fierce pride they take in their civic identity in the face of the unfair lunchbucket image imposed on them. Is it possible that they don't see the forest for the trees? When I grew up in Hamilton, I wasn't particularly aware of the significance of the local architecture. It wasn't until I left and then returned as a visitor that I was able to see the wealth and quality of its architecure with fresh eyes. What is amazing is the shear amount of not only Victorian structures, but also the earlier Georgian style and all of the post Victorian styles that followed. Thanks to flar, we on the forum have all been fortunate to see for ourselves the potential of this long overlooked city. Perhaps flar's photos can do for Hamiltonians what it has done for us.


----------



## Steeltown

That sign is Hamilton's version of Sam the Record man sign. It's a local icon and likely to be preserved if anything was to happen.


----------



## Taller Better

I love the look on the old guy's face as he is tossing the fries up into the air! :lol:


----------



## flar

isaidso said:


> What can normal citizens like us do? People always seem to 'pass the buck'. We seem to care, so perhaps, we should be the ones to do something about it. Interested?


Although many Hamilton residents are down on the city, there are increasing numbers taking action in Hamilton. There are neighbourhood associations in many of the old neighbourhoods, independent media like raisethehammer.org, hmagazine, CATCH and others, groups like hamiltonlightrail.com, Friends of the Red Hill Valley, James North Initiative, etc. These and other groups have done a lot of work for Hamilton. As for me, I take these photos to create awareness and change perceptions about the city. The internet has enabled these photos to reach a lot people in Canada and around the world. I do this because as someone who moved to Hamilton a few years ago not knowing anything about the city other than that the steretypes about filthy industry and poverty, I was shocked at the richness of Hamilton's urban fabric and natural beauty and frustrated by the ignorance and poor attitudes held toward the city both by citizens and outsiders.


----------



## flar

*McMaster University*


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## Taller Better

This has to be one of the best resources of Hamilton pictures around.. some brilliant shots.


----------



## 540_804

Page 16= AMAZING!


----------



## 540_804

Page 5 is also NICE!!!


----------



## isaidso

flar said:


> Although many Hamilton residents are down on the city, there are increasing numbers taking action in Hamilton. There are neighbourhood associations in many of the old neighbourhoods, independent media like raisethehammer.org, hmagazine, CATCH and others, groups like hamiltonlightrail.com, Friends of the Red Hill Valley, James North Initiative, etc. These and other groups have done a lot of work for Hamilton. As for me, I take these photos to create awareness and change perceptions about the city. The internet has enabled these photos to reach a lot people in Canada and around the world. I do this because as someone who moved to Hamilton a few years ago not knowing anything about the city other than that the steretypes about filthy industry and poverty, I was shocked at the richness of Hamilton's urban fabric and natural beauty and frustrated by the ignorance and poor attitudes held toward the city both by citizens and outsiders.


Thank you for posting that photo of Mac's new stadium. I remember poking around there when it was being built. Thank you for the information above as well. If you're not from Hamilton originally, then from where? What do you think of my proposal below? Do you think it could work?



Jaborandi said:


> I can't help but think that if the politicians and general population of Hamilton were to see flar's Incredible Neighbourhoods of Hamilton thread and read the responses from those outside the city, they might not only gain knowledge of their architectural heritage but also take greater pride and appreciation in it. Hamiltonian's are known for the fierce pride they take in their civic identity in the face of the unfair lunchbucket image imposed on them. Is it possible that they don't see the forest for the trees? When I grew up in Hamilton, I wasn't particularly aware of the significance of the local architecture. It wasn't until I left and then returned as a visitor that I was able to see the wealth and quality of its architecure with fresh eyes. What is amazing is the shear amount of not only Victorian structures, but also the earlier Georgian style and all of the post Victorian styles that followed. Thanks to flar, we on the forum have all been fortunate to see for ourselves the potential of this long overlooked city. Perhaps flar's photos can do for Hamiltonians what it has done for us.


Sorry for the late response. I was thinking on the same lines. What if we started exchanging ideas on how best to co-ordinate an effort that may bear fruit. Flar seems to have a good handle on the local preservationist societies and groups in Hamilton, he's obviously doing a fabulous job documenting the city, maybe we could round up a few other like minded people. I bet Taller, Better would be supportive. Who knows who else might come out of the wood work.

You're quite right about the opportunity right in front of us. Media is a powerful tool that can change perceptions and move us to our end goal. Here's what I propose:

We try to find all the contacts we have with print media in the Horseshoe or beyond. Magazines like Walrus, Toronto Magazine, Area, Spacing, The Beaver, MacLeans, Now, tourism rags, etc. We find someone who's good at PR and ask them for advice. We bring on board Hamilton preservationist societies that hold some sway and seem to be on the same page. We then send out a proposal to suitable print media and explain what we want to do and why.

It may be hit and miss, but we may just get a receptive ear at some of these publications. Many might see the merit in the project, see the diamond in the rough that we do, the marketability of doing a big spread on Hamilton, and we'd be off and running.

I'm proposing a full length photo spread of Hamilton with articles pointing out the hidden gem that the city is, and what a gold mine Hamilton is, left in the right hands. We could co-ordinate it with 1 or more publications so that they all come out at the same time. We'd put out a press pack and send a free copy to every Hamilton City Councillor and every mover and shaker in that city with copies of the magazine articles, copies of flar's photo thread, and make a strong business case for preserving Hamilton's architecture. 

It has to make monetary sense, or it will fall flat on its face. It has to make monetary sense to the magazines, to politicians, and to developers. If we can get enough people in Hamilton all talking about the same thing at the same time, Hamilton views on this subject might start showing signs of movement.

The message has to come from outsiders. People are usually more flattered ,take more notice, and view attitudes as more credible when they are made from outsiders. In the case, the outsiders are us, Torontonians, and beyond. etc. If Hamiltonians picked up a respected magazine and saw emblazoned on the front: *HAMILTON, South Beach in the rough! The next best thing?* They'd fall off their bar stool. I'm not necessarily proposing that title, but you get my point. Something thought provoking, because it's really not that big of a stretch. Hamilton just needs investment, some creative smart people, and determination to make the goal realized.

Politicians only care if the electorate care. It has to start there, and it to be stoked with information, education, a business case, and a lot of good advice. This also needs to be a coordinated effort where all parties involved are working in unison.

Well that's all I've got at this point. It would be great if something amazing like this could evolve out of a site like SSC that we all log on to mostly for enjoyment. Obviously, this is a great deal of work and needs to be fleshed out considerably, but you have to start somewhere.
__________________


----------



## Darko85

I first came across this thread about a month ago and I registered just so I could say how much I agree with isaidso's idea. I've lived in Hamilton/Stoney Creek my whole life and it's nice to finally be able to show off the side of Hamilton that I know, and not just the industrial wasteland everyone sees driving past it on the Skyway Bridge. I really believe that the city is at a turning point and publicizing flar's photos would be a definite step in the right direction.


----------



## flar

*Chedoke Park

This often overlooked but very beautiful early 20th century neighbourhood is tucked under the Niagara Escarpment
southwest of central Hamilton and within walking distance of Locke Street. Most of the homes pictured are middle
to upper middle class, with some working class streets to the north and closer to industrial areas. The older
homes in this area are typically Edwardian, built up until about 1930. Tudor Revival starts to dominate the streets
built later, probably into the 1940's, with a few other revival styles are also represented here and there. Edwardian
and Tudor Revival seem to go very well together. There are several other neighbourhoods like this in Hamilton as well
as in many North American cities both large and small.*


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

Some nearby commercial on Aberdeen and Dundurn


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

A railroad, an old industrial area and Highway 403 (Chedoke Expressway) separate the Chedoke Park/Kirkendall area from
West Hamilton:


----------



## flar

Working class variations:


----------



## Taller Better

Lovely residential nabe! Is it pronounced Che-doe-kee? I was looking closely at this house:










and am pretty sure it was an older smaller house that has had several expansions. That Georgian doorway style was popular mid 1800's, and you can see in several places where the style of the house changes.


----------



## Darko85

Taller said:


> Lovely residential nabe! Is it pronounced Che-doe-kee?


Its pronounced "che-doke", and its a great area of the city (especially if you like golf or hiking). Once Mac finishes building their "Innovation Park" on the other side of the train tracks, I'm sure you'll be seeing a lot of people moving (or at least trying to move) to the area. 

Also good to see the high ratio of recycling/green bins to garbage bags in those pics.


----------



## princeofseoul

flar said:


> I'm working on a map showing where each tour was photographed. Eventually each number on the map will be associated with a link to the tour. The map cuts off some suburban areas (I won't be touring those areas )


flar, if you want to, feel free to use my website worldneighborhoods.com to store your pics -- I like them lots, I'll host them free of charge . Each 'hood will appear automagically on a google map and we can browse easily.


----------



## christos-greece

Those houses are very nice! Really awesome


----------



## flar

Taller said:


> Lovely residential nabe! Is it pronounced Che-doe-kee? I was looking closely at this house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and am pretty sure it was an older smaller house that has had several expansions. That Georgian doorway style was popular mid 1800's, and you can see in several places where the style of the house changes.


It almost looks like it was once a double house. I think you're right that there have been expansions, but I don't know how old it is. The entrance has the transom and side lights of the Georgian style, but also classical columns. Revival architecture was popular in the early 20th century so these elements could have been copied from earlier houses.


----------



## flar

princeofseoul said:


> flar, if you want to, feel free to use my website worldneighborhoods.com to store your pics -- I like them lots, I'll host them free of charge . Each 'hood will appear automagically on a google map and we can browse easily.


Interesting, I'll have to check out your site when I have a chance.


----------



## flar

A few "filler" shots:


----------



## flar




----------



## flar

*Hamilton City Hall still faces defacement:*
City Council voted to replace the marble cladding on city hall with cheap precast cement slabs. The architectural firm in charge of the renovations _resigned_ in protest of the decision. As an excellent example of the International Style, City Hall is a designated heritage building and the marble cladding is cited as a key feature. Incomprehensibly, it was city council that voted to designate the building! Now they have voted themselves an exemption from its heritage requirements. This sets a very bad precedent which threatens the preservation of other heritage buildings: others will now ask for exemptions and point to this travesty.


An old shot showing the rear of City Hall:


----------



## flar

*BEASLEY











Beasley is one of Hamilton's original neighbourhoods (the others are Corktown, Central and Durand). It is located
northeast of downtown Hamilton. A large chunk of downtown Hamilton is technically in Beasley, but this tour
focuses on "Beasley the neighbourhood" which is quite distinct and separate from downtown.

Beasley is the poorest neighbourhood in Hamilton and one of the poorest in Canada, with an average per capita
annual income of just $6,226. With it's cheap rents, the neighbourhood is home to a large transient population
and also a large population of immigrants. In 2006, the Hamilton Spectator ran a four part series on Beasley,
highlighting the neighbourhood's problems. Many considered the Spectator articles exploitative and overly negative.
As you will see in the photos, Beasley is a diverse neighbourhood with both good things and bad things, and a wide
variety of people. Nevertheless, the neighbourhood does suffer from a litany of social problems. Several of the
residents that I spoke with while taking photographs refered to Beasley as "crack central." Drugs, poverty,
homeless shelters and soup kitchens are central features of Beasley. Some of the people you see in Beasley
are stark reminders that our society creates both winners and losers. 

Here are two different viewpoints on Beasley:

Beasley: Portrait of a neighbourhood - This isn't Mr. Rogers' neighbourhood
http://www.thespec.com/article/262185

It's a Beautiful Day in My Neighbourhood
http://www.viewmag.com/printer.php?storyid=3829*


----------



## flar




----------



## flar

A sea of parking lots separates the residential section of Beasley from downtown. It's sad to think of how many
buildings were demolished. I can only speculate, but I believe that there were once many large industrial/warehouse
type buildings in this area: 









Some remain:


----------



## flar

There are a number of highrise apartments in Beasley, but not nearly as many as in other downtown neighbourhoods.


----------



## flar

Quite a few rowhouses remain in Beasley:


----------



## flar

Multilane one-way roads only add to the neighbourhood's woes.


















This house was built in 1845


----------



## flar

There happened to be a murder the same day I was taking the pictures. It would be a mistake to think the area is
dangerous based on this. This was Hamilton's sixth murder this year. Last year Hamilton had the lowest homicide
rate of Canadian cities over 500,000.


----------



## flar

So many parking lots!


----------



## flar

There is a prison here:


----------



## flar

Beasley Park


----------



## flar

A former industrial site:


----------



## flar




----------



## flar

One of my favourite rows in Hamilton. Another reminder that Beasley is not all poor.


















Alleys like this are found throughout Beasley.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures once again. Where's the Central neighborhood?


----------



## El Mariachi

this thread is a winner.


----------



## Taller Better

Flar has taught us so much about Hamilton.. I just hope he never runs out of photos!


----------



## thecarlost

This is one of those threads that followed an entire path of a whole single theme, pure good stuff, a little institution of Urban Showcase. There is no doubt this would be a shame to see it go. 

Flar thank you for the trip and hope-definitely willing- to see more essays of your authority.


----------



## Clay_Rock

Thanks for these interesting photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics flar


----------



## flar

Thanks! Still more to come...


----------



## flar

*STONEY CREEK, ONTARIO










Stoney Creek was first settled by United Empire Loyalists in 1786. Later it was the site of an important battle in the War of 1812.
The village became part of Saltfleet Township in 1791 and Saltfleet became part of Wentworth County in 1816. In 1974, Saltfleet
Township became the Town of Stoney Creek. With continued growth, the City of Stoney Creek was born in 1984. In 2001, Stoney Creek
was amalgamated with the City of Hamilton. Today, with a population of more than 62,000, Stoney Creek has large communities of
Italians and Eastern Europeans (especially from the former Yugoslavia) and is one of the fastest growing suburbs in the Greater
Hamilton Area.*


----------



## flar

First stop on the tour is Battlefield House Museum and Park. Battle re-enactments are held each June in the park. 









Battlefield House (built 1796) now houses the museum.









This monument was erected in 1913 to commemorate a century
of peace between Canada and the United States









Nash-Jackson House (built 1818) was moved to Battlefield Park in 1999.


----------



## flar

Now, onto Olde Town Stoney Creek









Old Stoney Creek is surrounded by modern apartments


----------



## flar




----------



## flar

Stoney Creek has a small downtown shopping area:


----------



## flar




----------



## flar

More older residential areas:


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

Typical houses in older suburban areas of Stoney Creek:


















Stoney Creek has an abundance of mid 20th century buildings


----------



## flar

And contemporary buildings too:









Now we head up to Stoney Creek Mountain.









Eastgate Square in the foreground, the Skyway Bridge and downtown Burlington in the background:









The Devil's Punchbowl. There is nothing to show the scale, but that is a 120 foot drop









The actual Stoney Creek seen from 150 feet above:


----------



## flar

Erland Lee House (built 1801). This was the site of the world's first Women's
Institute. It is now a museum and national historic site.









A view of Hamilton industry:









Looking out over Stoney Creek's eastern sprawl:









A mountainous skyline just visible across Lake Ontario:


----------



## xzmattzx

Will we be seeing what Christmas in Hamilton is like?


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

Great autumn colors


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> Will we be seeing what Christmas in Hamilton is like?


Unfortunately, there's not much to see. The city is too broke to put up much in the way of decorations. I was thinking of trying some new photographic techniques on the Christmas window displays in downtown Dundas though.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice shots


----------



## Luis80

Really great pics. I have yet to visit Hamilton, seems like an interesting place. Great thread, keep it up!!:cheers:


----------



## flar

More filler:


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

*Durand Revisited*

_Please be patient while the pictures load, there is a lot to see in this neighbourhood!
(And it gets better and better toward the end of the tour)_


*Durand is one of finest and most interesting Victorian neighbourhoods in Canada. On the very first page of this thread, I showed some of Durand's many mansions. In that tour I focused only on the mansions, but I thought it was time for a proper tour, one that shows what it's like to walk the streets of Durand. This tour shows a greater variety of architecture in Durand. The Victorian architecture in the northern section of Durand has been devastated by modern apartment and condominium complexes. The need for higher density residential areas is part of the evolution of any growing city. Sadly, that need was satisfied by destroying blocks and blocks of houses, some of which included unique stone rowhouses from the 1850s and large mansions from the later Victorian period. Still, there remains a great stock of interesting architecture built from the 1850s onward in a variety of styles. Unlike many Hamilton neighbourhoods, there is very little uniformity here. In the southern half of Durand, townhouses and apartments give way to one of the the largest and most exquisite collections of mansions in Canada. While the architectural richness of the northern part of Durand may not be obvious to the casual observer, there is no mistaking the quality and uniqueness of the homes shown in this part of the tour.
Victorian styles predominate early on, but as we move further south towards the base of the Niagara Escarpment, examples of a variety of house styles popular during the early 20th century are evident. *


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

Congratulations! You have reached the end.


----------



## Taller Better

Wow, what a tour, and what a nice collection of Victorian housing styles! Well done, Flar!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great tour once again. Your filler pictures were wonderful as well.

When I look at a map of Hamilton of Google Maps or Windows Live Maps, that Haaa Playground sticks out to me. How did it get a name like that? Should it really be H.A.A.A., and Google messed up?


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

This is a great thread. You must know Hamilton like the back of your hand.


----------



## flar

^^I've explored most of the older parts around the core, but east Hamilton and the mountain are still mysterious to me. I've lived in Dundas (on the western edge of Hamilton) for six years. 



xzmattzx said:


> Great tour once again. Your filler pictures were wonderful as well.
> 
> When I look at a map of Hamilton of Google Maps or Windows Live Maps, that Haaa Playground sticks out to me. How did it get a name like that? Should it really be H.A.A.A., and Google messed up?


One of Google's many misprints. It stands for Hamilton Amateur Athletic Association. It's a park with a lot of athletics facilities.


----------



## flar

An Art Deco house in Westdale:


----------



## flar

_DIRTY BRICK_


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## xzmattzx

Ah, the Kit Kat store. I remember commenting on how many of those Kit Kat stores that I see around the Niagara Region, and it started a discussion on Ontario convenience store culture. What's your take on Ontario convenience stores?

That Filipino cultural center needs some help. I noticed it because my family is involved in the Filipino society down here (even though my family's ancestry is half-German and half-Irish; my old piano teacher was Filipino and she got us involved in it). The Filipino community is pretty big down here, albeit they all live in the suburbs and they just use people's houses or a Catholic church for a cultural center.

I mentioned several pages ago that this thread has inspired me to make a similar one on Delaware. Like Hamilton, we have lots of places to show off. I really like the format that you chose, with a new place to start each page. Could I use that format if I end up doing the thread? I like some of your filler ideas as well, like showing Dundurn Castle in between places. I would probably do something like that, or show general themes, as filler.


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting shots as always ^^


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> Ah, the Kit Kat store. I remember commenting on how many of those Kit Kat stores that I see around the Niagara Region, and it started a discussion on Ontario convenience store culture. What's your take on Ontario convenience stores?
> 
> That Filipino cultural center needs some help. I noticed it because my family is involved in the Filipino society down here (even though my family's ancestry is half-German and half-Irish; my old piano teacher was Filipino and she got us involved in it). The Filipino community is pretty big down here, albeit they all live in the suburbs and they just use people's houses or a Catholic church for a cultural center.
> 
> I mentioned several pages ago that this thread has inspired me to make a similar one on Delaware. Like Hamilton, we have lots of places to show off. I really like the format that you chose, with a new place to start each page. Could I use that format if I end up doing the thread? I like some of your filler ideas as well, like showing Dundurn Castle in between places. I would probably do something like that, or show general themes, as filler.


Old convenience stores (variety stores, as we call them) all used to have advertising on the signs. My grandparents owned a variety store in Wallaceburg for a few years (I don't know why, my grandpa worked at the glass factory at the same time). They lived behind it and rented out the second storey. I think it had a Pepsi sign rather than a Kit-Kat sign. My brother and I used to get a lot of baseball and hockey cards and occasionally we went to the big distribution centre where store owners go to look at merchandise they'd like to put in the store. After a few years, they sold the store and moved back to a regular house just down the street. The couple they sold it to won the lottery soon after, but kept running the store. I believe the store is still open today. Interestingly, the woman they sold it to had played baseball in the professional women's league featured in _A League of Their Own._

As for the thread format, of course you're welcome to use it.


----------



## flar

Something else interesting, the gritty streets featured above are one of the things that make Hamilton popular for movies. I recently saw _Real Time_ (starring Jay Baruchel and Randy Quaid) which shows a lot of Hamilton in the movie. Although a lot of movies and television are filmed in Hamilton, Real Time is notable because it is actually set in Hamilton. It's a decent movie, don't read up on it before you watch it (you don't want to spoil it!)

Four Brothers is another film that shows a lot of gritty Hamilton scenes (Hamilton playing the role of Detroit)


















Mark Wahlberg was back in Hamilton a few months ago for the filming of Max Payne.

On the Dundas page of this thread, I showed some filming in Dundas: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19237809&postcount=66 
Robin Williams seems to like Dundas, as several of his recent movies have shot scenes there, particularly at an old 50s style diner downtown that has been closed for years and is exactly as it was when it closed. 

John Travolta was photographed kissing a man at the Hamilton Airport while he was here filming Hairspray.










Here are some shots I took of the Incredible Hulk set last year:


----------



## Jaborandi

flar said:


> Robin Williams seems to like Dundas, as several of his recent movies have shot scenes there, particularly at an old 50s style diner downtown that has been closed for years and is exactly as it was when it closed.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You gotta be talking about The Deluxe - what great signage!


----------



## xzmattzx

Grat movie set pictures. I was just going to ask if those New York-style buildings were real, and then I saw the last picture.


----------



## flar

Jaborandi said:


> You gotta be talking about The Deluxe - what great signage!


It's still for lease. I've always wondered why nobody lets it, there aren't many empty stores in Dundas. I guess they'd have to serve Chinese food, or do a lot of explaining.










The old signs are made just perfectly for people to see them while walking down the street.
This Herb Bowes Dry Cleaning sign is just down the street, I've always liked it too:


----------



## Jaborandi

I seem to recall that during the early 60's, the Town of Dundas passed a by-law banning gaudy and intrusive signage in order to preserve the quaintness factor. I've never noticed the Herb Bowes sign before. It's great. I will look out for it the next time I have my monthly lunch with my Dad at the Winchester Arms.


----------



## christos-greece

flar said:


> Mark Wahlberg was back in Hamilton a few months ago for the filming of Max Payne.


Great movie kay:


----------



## flar

A few people filmed the filming of the Incredible Hulk. I'm guessing this youtube video was filmed from Landmark Place (I'd like to get up there someday for some pictures).






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syP8RlZCdwU


----------



## Arkhángel

Never told you before? I love this thread! kay:







.


----------



## Taller Better

I loved that filming sequence from the Incredible Hulk! I was downtown here in Toronto and took some cool photos when they closed Yonge Street for a couple of blocks around Dundas Street. They could make a bus explode into flames on and off at the flick of a switch!! Was fun to watch them film it.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> I loved that filming sequence from the Incredible Hulk! I was downtown here in Toronto and took some cool photos when they closed Yonge Street for a couple of blocks around Dundas Street. They could make a bus explode into flames on and off at the flick of a switch!! Was fun to watch them film it.


Sounds very nice... could you post them, please?


----------



## Taller Better

I've made a note for myself to dig them up and post them over the holidays! One of the explosion scenes was quite spectacular and it looks like a nuclear holocaust in the photo!


----------



## 540_804

flar said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## flar

*Central
Hamilton, Ontario

Central is one Hamilton's oldest neighbourhoods. Quite a bit of older housing stock and some industrial areas remain in the
northern part of the neighbourhood. The southern portion is almost entirely gone, a victim of urban renewal projects. Parts
of Downtown Hamilton, as well as Hess Village, fall within the "official" boundaries of Central. As with the Beasley tour, I am
only showing the "neighbourhood" parts here. *


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## xzmattzx

Besides Hamilton Beach, are there any other lakefront neighborhoods in Hamilton? Or, is it all just old annexed towns along the lake, like Stoney Creek and whatnot?


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates flar


----------



## Taller Better

Great additions, Flar. I love those stone buildings.....


----------



## christos-greece

Yeap... those red houses especially are awesome!


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> Besides Hamilton Beach, are there any other lakefront neighborhoods in Hamilton? Or, is it all just old annexed towns along the lake, like Stoney Creek and whatnot?


Along the actual lake, just the Beach Strip is in Hamilton city limits, then it's Stoney Creek, Winona and Grimsby. Burlington starts somewhere along the strip where the skyway is.

Along Burlington Bay (Hamilton Harbour), there is the port and industrial areas, then the North End and Bayfront. Then you come to the High Level Bridge (York Blvd) which separates Burlington Bay from Cootes Paradise, which is the body of water that runs behind McMaster University (which is within Hamilton city limits) and then there is Dundas and the Royal Botanical Gardens. Back to Burlington Bay, the north shore is Aldershot, an older suburb with some areas of wealthy homes. Aldershot is officially part of Burlington.


Here's some interesting info about Aldershot, Hamilton and Burlington from LikeHamilton on SSP:


> In 1971, the then Conservative government was announcing plans for regional government to take place January 1st, 1974. Hamilton had always planed on Aldershot becoming part of the City of Hamilton. They had purchased land in Aldershot to make it easier to take over the area. They owned LaSalle Park, all of the cemeteries in that area, lands that went to the Royal Botanical Gardens and serviced the area with water. Even the Hamilton Fire Department went out to that area. The area was part of the old town of Nelson before Burlington swallowed it up and part of the riding of “Wentworth-Halton”.
> 
> The only problem was that there was a powerful Tory that represented that area, Bill Kempling, and in the last minute he managed to pull the rug out from Hamilton and end its quest for Aldershot. Aldershot became part of Burlington. Hamilton even at one time owned right up to the hospital on the beach strip. They gave it to Burlington, as it was too costly to service since they could not easily come through Aldershot to service the land. All of the lands surrounding “Hamilton Harbour” (proper name not Burlington Bay) were to be inside the city of Hamilton. So the lands under Waterdown would have been Hamilton and not Burlington.
> Interesting, all of the waters of the harbour are in the City of Hamilton. Technically if the people in Burlington want to build a dock into the water of the harbour they have to get a building permit from the City of Hamilton. LaSalle park Marina’s docks are in the City of Hamilton. This irks Burlington and has been trying for years to get Hamilton to give up part of the Harbour to them.


----------



## flar




----------



## Taller Better

The Harmony Apts is a handsome little building.


----------



## flar

*The Incredible
Neighbourhoods
of Hamilton
Thread index


NEIGHBOURHOODS:


Durand
Gibson/Landsdale
Locke South and Kirkendall
Westdale
Corktown
Stinson
Jamesville
The North End
The Delta
Strathcona
The Beach
St. Clair
Concession Street
Barton Street
The Textile District
Chedoke Park
Beasley
Durand Revisited
Central


SUBURBS:


Dundas
Stoney Creek
Ancaster
Waterdown
Greensville
Stoney Creek


PHOTO ESSAYS:


Twilight of the Industrial Age
Heavy Industry
The Lost Stone Town of Hamilton
Retro
Dirty Brick
 Stone in Dundas and Ancaster


OTHER STUFF:


Whitehern
Hess Village
Dundurn Castle
Amisfield Castle
The Bayfront
McMaster University
*


----------



## flar

*The City of Burlington, across the Bay...*


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

"The Hammer" (scrollllllllllll------>)


----------



## xzmattzx

That's a great panorama.


----------



## Taller Better

Flar, last week when we quickly drove through Hamilton, we went down a very attractive little street of bars and restaurants that was almost village-like... I believe it was just east of that area where Eaton Centre is. Do you know the one I am referring to? I know my description is vague, but I am pretty sure this little street must be well known in Hamilton as it is quite pretty.


----------



## flar

Taller said:


> Flar, last week when we quickly drove through Hamilton, we went down a very attractive little street of bars and restaurants that was almost village-like... I believe it was just east of that area where Eaton Centre is. Do you know the one I am referring to? I know my description is vague, but I am pretty sure this little street must be well known in Hamilton as it is quite pretty.


Probably King William. It was a restaurant district, it still is but the street has had some troubles in recent years. The main problem is LIUNA, who allowed several buildings on King William to rot away, most notably the Lister Block on the corner of King William and James. Another building LIUNA owned (right next to the Lister Block) collapsed last spring and was demolished. It destabilized the the rest of what was until then a completely intact Victorian streetwall. Another building further down the street (also owned by LIUNA) was condemned and demolished a few weeks later. Thai Memories restaurant had to be closed for several weeks while its building was stablized and it nearly went out of business because of it. Somebody in an upstairs apartment had a very large collection of books that had to be moved out as well, because the weight of the books was stressing the old buildings. 

If you're ever in that area again, Dalina's is a really good Egyptian restaurant that I highly recommend. Reardon's is also an excellent deli, in business for many decades.


----------



## Taller Better

King William Street....you are absolutely right! I now remember that esoteric and quite fabulous name. In some way, the street reminded me a bit of St Denis in Montreal. I am thirsting to see it in the summer....


----------



## flar

I think King William has a good future. I believe the city plans to install some kind of art along King William. The street was recently repaved with cobblestones and there are still some restaurants and other businesses along there. After years of wrangling, the Lister Block is supposed to be redeveloped starting this spring, as office space. 


Lister was an early shopping centre (built 1923) featuring a two floor arcade inside with shops along each side and office space on the top four floors. 

Lister apparently had tenants up until 1995 when new owners, Metrus, evicted all tenants from the building. The building sat abandoned after that. In 1999, LIUNA (Labourers International Union of North America) purchased the building with the intention of demolishing it; however, the demolition permit application was met with outrage by many citizens and some politicians. LIUNA took the route of demolition by neglect. Neverthless, the demolition permit was issued by the city in 2006. LIUNA still has the demolition permit and refuses to sell the Lister building. In 2007, the province stepped in with $7 million to help restore the Lister due to its heritage value. A bunch of fighting ensued, and a last minute agreement has LIUNA agreeing to renovate, with the Province contributing $7 million for renovations and the City of Hamilton occupying the office space for 20 years. 

Unfortunately, it is not clear that the new plans will take advantage of the arcade, as there are no plans to include a commercial component. I am still not confident that certain heritage feautres of the Lister Block will be preserved. I hope the building's terra cotta details are refurbished in the renovations. It is not clear whether the plans include saving the stone building attached to Lister along James North. 

It should, be noted that LIUNA has done an excellent job refurbishing two other historic buildings (pictures of these follow the pictures of the Lister Block).


The Lister Block, before the collapse of the building on the right of Lister




































This is the stone building adjacent to Lister on James St. North. There's a good chance it will be demolished when the Lister is renovated. The stone facade extends three times further off the left side of the photo, underneath the grey aluminum siding. 











Here's what King William used to look like. Two buildings in these photos were lost last year. It's interesting that the buildings not owned by LIUNA are occupied by businesses and are in a good state of repair, while the LIUNA owned buildings are abandoned and falling down.



















This one collapsed (demolition by neglect):









This one was deemed unsafe and demolished (demolition by neglect):










Other shots of King William:


















This is LIUNA's office on Hughson St, which they restored.









LIUNA also owns the old CN Rail station on James North, now a banquet hall.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks so much for the photos... above and beyond the call of duty. We whizzed through it rather quickly, and I tried to ready my camera for a passing shot, but before I could get it ready we had gone through the street. I am sad about the decayed buildings, as they have so much potential.


----------



## flar

Taller said:


> Thanks so much for the photos... above and beyond the call of duty.



I've been meaning to do a little post about Lister, and this was also a good opportunity to show a bit of the downtown area. I've only added a few random photos of downtown Hamilton in this thread. I'm just thinking of a good way present downtown in a photo tour. Being Skyscrapercity and all, I should probably post pictures of skyscrapers soon...


----------



## flar

...here's a shot from a few nights ago:


----------



## Taller Better

Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh... nice clear shot. Well done. Long exposure?


----------



## flar

*Landsdale
Hamilton, Ontario

Landsdale is an old working class neighbourhood in Hamilton's inner city. The neighbourhood features a great variety of late
Victorian townhouses packed tightly together. Landsdale is largely intact and has a relatively impressive population density of
18,211 per square mile(7,030 per sq km) over approximately sixty blocks. 

Satellite view:








*


----------



## flar

The density comes from the houses, they're really packed in























































A narrow little street


----------



## flar

King Street East




























Tiny cottages


----------



## flar

Some odd looking flat roofed houses










There are some rowhouses in Landsdale, but they don't predominate




























This is a neat looking little row


----------



## flar

but most are regular houses






































King Street again



















A few apartments here and there, but this is a neighbourhood of houses for the most part


----------



## flar

Some little houses





































Not all the streetscapes are uniform


----------



## flar

Barton Street runs through the north end of Landsdale


----------



## flar

There is a large Carribean population in this neighbourhood










Detailed brickwork, masonry and other details abound in this neighbourhood


----------



## flar

Plenty of churches, typical for old working class neighbourhoods










General Hospital










New heart and stroke research centre under construction










Some areas have a hodgepodge of early housing



















A few more larger houses


----------



## flar

More rowhousing


----------



## flar

Big semi-detached


----------



## xzmattzx

This neighborhood is near your CFL stadium, right?


----------



## Taller Better

Nice crop of new pics!


----------



## flar

xzmattzx said:


> This neighborhood is near your CFL stadium, right?


Ivor Wynne Stadium is a ways east of this neighbourhood, probably close to a mile. The stadium neighbouhrood is Stipley. I haven't taken many pictures around that area except South Stipley, which I partially showed in the St. Clair tour (because it is more similar to St. Clair than north Stipley.

I still haven't explored most of Hamilton east of Sherman and north of King/Main. It's a huge area that was built up quickly starting in the early 1900s. There are a lot more modest frame houses further east, often owner built, but also many subdivisions with homes built by speculators as evidenced by identical homes side by side. There are some commercial streets out that way too. One I showed on here was Ottawa Street, which is now the fabric and textile district. Kenilworth and Parkdale are the other main streets running north-south, both suffering commercial vacancies and decline. The east-west commercial streets in East Hamilton are King, Main and Barton, all with varying levels of retail health.


----------



## Johnny Blade

Good shots of the gritty part of Hamilton although somewhat depressing at the same time. 

The person that lives here should at least get rid of that horrible looking couch lying in his backyard. :|



flar said:


>


----------



## dundasguy

Flar, do you really think that your talented.

Any meathead with a camera could take these pictures.


----------



## flar

I have more coming up.


----------



## flar

First, a set showing a couple hours in downtown Hamilton


----------



## flar

After that, I have ready a tour of Victorian and Georgian houses in Dundas...


----------



## flar

...and a tour of the Keith neighbourhood.


----------



## flar

*North Stipley
March 18, 2009
Hamilton, Ontario

This is an early 20th century working class neighbourhood in East Hamilton.
*


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar

*Ivor Wynne Stadium is in the middle of this neighbourhood. The Hamilton Tiger Cats of the CFL play here. *


----------



## Mikeizz

Flar

Amazing job with this. I just wanted to let you know that because of these posts I have a newly discovered love of Hamilton and am SERIOUSLY thinking about moving there. 

I have a young family and am really looking for a neighbourhood that is kid friendly yet close to downtown, has excellent schools, parks, and community centres. Any suggestions. I really like the looks of westdale.

Any chance you would do a photo montage about city life. ie. inside the library, farmers market, community centres, festivals even bar scene (I think you have done a little but I would to see some more).

Thanks so much. You really are doing a service to your city here.

Mike


----------



## Taller Better

Welcome to the forum, Mike! Hamilton is a great town and I'll bet your family will love it there!


----------



## bayviews

flar said:


>


That brick & rowhouse type housing looks nice, old but very sturdy, well built to last, is that typical of Hamlton's housing stock?


----------



## Kensingtonian

once Toronto's real estate becomes prohibitively expensive Hamilton is undoubtedly going to become the urban place to be. no other city in Ontario outside of Toronto has these great urban neighbourhoods. just make sure they don't tear too many of these down.


----------



## flar

bayviews said:


> That brick & rowhouse type housing looks nice, old but very sturdy, well built to last, is that typical of Hamlton's housing stock?


Old houses built really close together, rowhomes and semi-detached dominate a large area of lower Hamilton, most of it is brick.


----------



## flar

Mikeizz said:


> Flar
> 
> Amazing job with this. I just wanted to let you know that because of these posts I have a newly discovered love of Hamilton and am SERIOUSLY thinking about moving there.
> 
> I have a young family and am really looking for a neighbourhood that is kid friendly yet close to downtown, has excellent schools, parks, and community centres. Any suggestions. I really like the looks of westdale.
> 
> Any chance you would do a photo montage about city life. ie. inside the library, farmers market, community centres, festivals even bar scene (I think you have done a little but I would to see some more).
> 
> Thanks so much. You really are doing a service to your city here.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, glad you enjoyed the photos! 

Westdale is nice, it's right beside McMaster so has a lot of students. I like many areas in Hamilton, if the street looks nice it probably is. Other streets look bad, and some actually are be bad. The areas directly west of downtown Hamilton, Westdale, the west end and Dundas are great areas for families. There are some really nice areas in the east too, St. Clair and some of the areas around Gage Park are really nice. My career took me to Ottawa recently, but I would like to return to Hamilton and those are the places I would look.


----------



## flar

Even though I'm now living in Ottawa, I still have some Hamilton stuff I haven't posted yet (but will eventually!)


----------



## flar

(I also will be posting Ottawa photos sometime)


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead

I am impressed by the glorious Victorian houses!


----------



## flar

Taller said:


> Flar, I was fortunate to spend last weekend in your fair city! Got some photos that I will post, and was completely awed at some of the wonderful old architecture. I was floored at how amazing the food shop Denninger's is. I wanted to buy just about everything I saw!!


Cool...looking forward to the photos


----------



## Chadoh25

Hamilton is a great town! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## flar




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice and interesting photos of Hamilton, flar


----------



## Damian1

Hamilton has its ups, but it has its downs as well. The city is very run down, a lot of dilapidated, and abandoned buildings. The first time i visited the city, i can honestly say that i did not like it. In recent years, i have toured the city a lot more, and i have come to realize that there are a few hidden gems in this old rusty town.


BTW, very interesting photos.


----------

